# Fatbikes - Trail toy or trail tool?



## PaulSecteur (26 Jul 2014)

If you haven't seen a fat bike its like this...








Big bouncy tyres, but no suspension. I remember watching one of James Cracknells artic challenges where he used one, and I thought they were just for snow or sand when running low tyre pressures, but it seems they are becoming used more on trails... I have even seen one over Cannock!

Question is (for normal conditions)... are they just a bit of novelty fun, or a real trail tool?


----------



## KneesUp (26 Jul 2014)

Fashion - they look like they are a lot harder work than a normal bike, ergo the novelty will wear off.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Jul 2014)

and very expensive as well


----------



## KneesUp (26 Jul 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> and very expensive as well


With lots of weight just where you don't want it.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Jul 2014)

KneesUp said:


> With lots of weight just where you don't want it.



I have that problem whatever bike I ride, way to much weight on the saddle


----------



## jack smith (26 Jul 2014)

looks abit hard to get up the hills and dosent look like its tyres could get through the gaps in rocks that easy especially with sidewalls that big


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Jul 2014)

I've ridden a Pugsly, around a welsh mountain bog, about 10 years ago. How trendy am I? It was like riding in a farmer's landrover, it went places my own bikes could not go. They don't have to be massively expensive; see On-One for details.

Dated review of the genre here


----------



## Crackle (26 Jul 2014)

Calling @JohnClimber


----------



## mrbikerboy73 (26 Jul 2014)

Looks ridiculous!


----------



## ufkacbln (26 Jul 2014)

There is a guy locally who commutes on one

He seems to keep up a fair pace, but it does look weird*




*says the guy who commutes the same road on recumbent trike sand a cargo trike


----------



## StuAff (26 Jul 2014)

There are suspension ones (Salsa Bucksaw). There are lightweight ones- Fairwheel built a 9.2 kg bike. Ridiculous? They look fun to me.


----------



## djb1971 (26 Jul 2014)

A fatty is my next n+1, wanted one for ages. 

Just have to be really nice to wife to make it easier on me


----------



## w00hoo_kent (26 Jul 2014)

A friend added an onone Fat Bike to his stable and loves it. Downhill the tyres act as great suspension without any of the wear and tear his 4k full suss bike suffers, huge fun and very rideable, if needing some riding style changes thanks to the slower steering and different cornering characteristics.

He did a leisure ride with us and kept up although it was hard work and not really suited (his spare tube alone was a kilo in weight) still, gave him a decent workout while we bimbled.

Quick and fun in the right conditions. But he isn't selling anything because he owns it.


----------



## Pale Rider (27 Jul 2014)

I chatted to a guy who has a fat bike.

Nice piece of kit - titanium frame - it's a Belgian make and costs about £3K.

He's a keen mountain biker and has other bikes, but told me he uses the fat bike more and more.

Only downside he said is the bike is slower on level hard pack and, of course, on the road.


----------



## JohnClimber (27 Jul 2014)

Crackle said:


> Calling @JohnClimber



Who me?????? 

Got two, selling one this week.

There are trail orientated geometry Fat bikes out now such at the On One Fatty (under a grand) and the new Salsa ICT (Ice Cream Truck) which are great fun on trail centers and up in the hill on singletrack.

IMO the classic double triangle framed looking Fat Bikes such as the black one above in the photo, my Salsa Mukluk, Surly's Pugsley etc are more for beach riding and better suited to longer less technical riding.











I've ridden 750 mile on the On One Fatty and it's a great "trail" bike, but not that good on the beach, this is the one that's going this week as my other more "trail" orientated Half Fat bike is getting over looked and needs more riding.

I've ridden my blue Mukluk 1000mile more than the Fatty and although it's not a "trail" bike but it's defiantly staying because I live close to long beaches and no hills or trail centres trail centres


----------



## JohnClimber (27 Jul 2014)

KneesUp said:


> Fashion - they look like they are a lot harder work than a normal bike, ergo the novelty will wear off.



See my above post, with my 2 fat bikes, my half fat bike (fat wheel up front) and my 29er+ (3" semi fat bike) I've ridden over 4500 miles on mine over the several years since I imported in the first Mukluk to the UK.
I've gained a massive amount of fitness and legs that make Jens Voigt's jealous. So at 47 years old, no the novelty has and won't wear off


----------



## MontyVeda (27 Jul 2014)

I'd love one... do they do a 36" version?


----------



## Caperider (18 Jan 2022)

I have a salsa bucksaw full suspension . its my favorite bike ever its like riding a couch in the woods or on the beach and its 33 lbs . I'm in the states on cape cod .and fatties are still quite popular here .



That's me on the beach 8 weeks out after double knee replacements.


----------



## Caperider (18 Jan 2022)

Saw this and it looks like a fun ride I've had 5 recumbents this was from a company in Poland the frame is around 925 us $.
Velomotion


----------



## Zipp2001 (19 Jan 2022)

I originally got my fat bike for winter riding because I just couldn't do indoor rollers or trainer anymore. It was such a blast that I now use it throughout the year.


----------



## Caperider (20 Jan 2022)

Just pump the tires up for the street and let some out for off-road .my first Framed fatty I rode 40 miles in Boston on the Ride Boston fund raised it was a blast. It was 18 speed


----------



## Zipp2001 (20 Jan 2022)

Caperider said:


> Just pump the tires up for the street and let some out for off-road .my first Framed fatty I rode 40 miles in Boston on the Ride Boston fund raised it was a blast. It was 18 speed
> View attachment 627386



Looking forward to my visit to the city (Boston) on Patriots Day (Boston Marathon). I used to do the Hal's ride, but because of the cancelation of the marathon one year, and date moved this past year I haven't been out their. I checked and the marathon is back on for 2022 Patriots Day so I'll spend the day rolling the streets of the city with my single speed.


----------



## tribanjules (20 Jan 2022)

Supersuperleeds said:


> and very expensive as well


Mine was £500 and was great on cannock


----------



## numbnuts (20 Jan 2022)

Comes to mind


----------



## Peter Salt (21 Jan 2022)

Interesting question. I think: Both.

Fat bikes are sometimes a necessary tool. Highly recommend documentary 'Safety to Nome' about an Alaskan ultra-marathon - it follows folks doing it on bikes.

Then again, I've seen entire families on cycle rides using them and having a blast. Don't see anything wrong with that. I guess one could argue that it's a bit like using a proper 4x4 to drive through town, but hey, you do you.


----------



## simongt (21 Jan 2022)

Only ever seen these being ridden round the streets of Norwich. In that sense, comes across as a fashion statement.


----------



## Caperider (21 Jan 2022)

They do steer a little weird if front tire is to low on the street. I have 1600 acres of conservation land litteraly across the street from my house we are out there all the time except during hunting season! lol there is a company called "Framed " they have a full carbon w/Bluto suspension fork and its around 2000 bucks. And not super heavy mid 20' s for lbs. I got mine for 2200 as a 2016 left over from a bike shop on eBay in the box.6 hrs later I was all assembled and riding it .


----------



## Zipp2001 (22 Jan 2022)

How can you not have fun playing on the wintry trail with a fat bike ? It's pretty darn fun the other seasons of the year also.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pWUOGFEy8GU


----------



## Caperider (22 Jan 2022)

Zipp2001 said:


> How can you not have fun playing on the wintry trail with a fat bike ? It's pretty darn fun the other seasons of the year also.
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pWUOGFEy8GU



It puts that stupid jet ski smile on your face !


----------



## FrankCrank (22 Jan 2022)

Seen a few round here. Usually hear them first. We're a long way from the beach, and as for snow...........


----------

